# New member



## LYMX (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi folks- I am new to the site, and happy to have found it. I have 4 boys:
Louie- 7 y.o. tuxedo with CRF
Yubai-1.5 y.o. buff and white
Xavi-1.5 y.o mackeral. and a herpes cat, thank god for lysine!
Moto-6 month old striped cat

It's a handful have 3 young guys, but I wouldn't have it any other way! Luckily they all get along very well, despite coming in to the house at different times.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi LYMX!! Welcome  what a lovely bunch of kitties you have!! Thank you for sharing your pics of them.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome LYMX - good to see your cute babies! Hope to see more of them (and you) around the forum!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I love the picture of everybody snuggled together! Welcome!


----------



## LYMX (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!! I didn't realize the pic I put up of Lou was post-bath (oh the joys of giardia). Normally he is much more handsome and happy. Of course, I might be biased!!!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

To be honest, I kind of like the post-bath pictures of cats. They usually look so scrawny and awkward. One of my cats occasionally needs her butt/tail/legs rinsed after using the litter box and she looks so hilarious when she's all wet- her fur is long and fluffy, so her legs and tail look tiny and she makes a scowl-like face. (However, she doesn't put up much of a fuss; I think she realizes that if I wash her, it means she doesn't have to clean her messy fur herself!  )


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome! The picture of all the kitties together is precious. With mine, you would think they are allergic to each other. They never cuddle like that.


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome you have a goodlooking bunch 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. You have some handsome boys!!


----------



## LYMX (Sep 5, 2013)

CatMonkeys said:


> To be honest, I kind of like the post-bath pictures of cats. They usually look so scrawny and awkward. One of my cats occasionally needs her butt/tail/legs rinsed after using the litter box and she looks so hilarious when she's all wet- her fur is long and fluffy, so her legs and tail look tiny and she makes a scowl-like face. (However, she doesn't put up much of a fuss; I think she realizes that if I wash her, it means she doesn't have to clean her messy fur herself!  )


That is hysterical--they really look so hurt when they get baths, right? He's a pretty tolerant cat, luckily. It sounds like your girl is too. I love how they instantly seem to lose half their body mass when they get wet.

And I am lucky that they are all cuddlers-they are really attached to each other and me. Thanks again everyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I like the snuggle piccy too!!  and I too know the joys of giardia


----------

